# Robinul & Water - A Catch-22?



## LaVidaCrapa (Sep 16, 1999)

Hello everyone-My doc just put me on Robinul for IBS-D, and I'm getting the dry mouth, dry eyes and generally dehydrated feeling that eveyone seems to get with this med.It feels better, of course, when I drink water - but I wonder if that's ultimately defeating to what the drug is trying to do?I'm hoping that maybe my body will adjust to this medication and then these side effects won't be so bad. So far, it's not even doing a great job of controlling my D, but I'm told that it takes a few weeks to start working.


----------



## ANDREA37 (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi. The robinul did the same thing to me. Dry mouth, dry throat, dry nasal passage, and I didn't think it worked very well at all. I switched back to Imodium which seems to be more effective and has no side effects that bother me. This time I am on a prescription of Imodium, but it seems to work the same as the OTC. I feel much more confident leaving the house on Imodium than I do on Robinul, plus you don't have to carry a water bottle around with you!


----------

